# Any **** Hunters Out There???



## saddlesore (Sep 10, 2005)

been away from the sport for a few years raising three girls..there in high school now.
so i picked up a bluetick pup last weekend
...male..six weeks old..both parents are nite ch.. sure acts like he might make a tree hound but too soon to tell!!!


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

Used to. Sold out last fall. Look at my user name...


----------



## bbcroaker (Jan 6, 2005)

Used too down here in Va. wih my sep father .After he passed away I brought his dog up here to my house and kept him in my pen. wife went out there to take him some ice water and he came out of that pen like lightning and taht was the last time I ever saw him. 
I figured he tried to make it back to step dads house looking for him, some one saw him about 3 days later a couple of miles from there but he didn't make it.I t was about 8 mi to the house. 
Oh he was a silent trailer only barked when he treed.
Boy they both loved to **** hunt.


----------



## saddlesore (Sep 10, 2005)

sorry to hear about your Dad and his dog... bbcroaker..my grandfather in southern ohio loved coonhunting i got to talkwith him about dog's alot before he pass on !!

hey TreednNC..did you comp. hunt ?( nitehuunts)
i know they can get alittle out of hand or was it fur prices, or land getting posted ???


----------



## Marksworld (Jul 1, 2007)

"*****? *****? when I was young my momma used to chase em' off the back porch with a broom"


----------



## bbcroaker (Jan 6, 2005)

**** Hunters do it all night
Well I used too


----------



## jcreamer (Mar 6, 2001)

saddlesore said:


> been away from the sport for a few years raising three girls..there in high school now.
> so i picked up a bluetick pup last weekend
> ...male..six weeks old..both parents are nite ch.. sure acts like he might make a tree hound but too soon to tell!!!



Havn't in years. Dad and grandfather use to take me in Southern Illinois and Kentucky when we lived there.


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

***** Huntin*

Many many moons ago I hunted *****. I hunt 3-4 nights per week year round. Man those were the days. 

We had an old B&T named Abby. We got her when she was 3. She had never hunted in her life. When she was 4 she was the dog to take in the woods. It was a pleasure to hunt with Abby. She woudl go by herself or with other dogs. It didn't matter. She was awesome to train pups with. Just an all around good dog. We raised 11 pups in one litter off her. Most of the pups made good dogs. Abby climbed a leaning pine tree that leaned over a big drop off one night. She was 8 at the time. She fell off the tree and down the bank. It broke her back. We had to shootl her because she was paralized in her back end. I lost interest in **** hunting after that. I hunted during the season but not near as much after she died. 

Then I go married and had kids. Got rid of my dogs and settled for deer hunting only. 

I hunted black and tans. I may pick it back up when the boys show a little interest in it.

My bro-in-law still raises and hunts black & Tans.

Darin


----------



## bbcroaker (Jan 6, 2005)

Dogs like that don't come to often do they?
Back in 94 I got 4 deer beagles. The best of the best.They would run no more than an hour or so and come back .I could make several drives a day .They were never gone over night except for one night. Some one picked 2 of them up and carried them to a catch pen several miles away.
I looked for them all night with the tracking collars on them. Found them about 5 in the morning.
My son just got old enough to hunt man we made some memories hunting with 4 other people 2 his age and 2 mine. 
Than in 2000 on a Sat. morning I let them out to run about 2 week before season. Man what a mistake .
Found one on the side of the road Mon. hit by a car. Cried the whole time I burried her and the other 3 I never saw again. I looked for them the whole season. It was like they dropped of the face of he earth. Still missin Lady ,Brownie ,Hershey and ole Wimpy.

Oh man sorry to get of track on to deer dogs.
Hope your boys will get started soon. Nothing like taking them they will never forget.


----------

